
The War Between the President and the Press - kukx
https://geopoliticalfutures.com/the-war-between-the-president-and-the-press/
======
lp001
The headline of this article appears to be misleading and qualifying itself as
FakeNews, as the war is between Trump and FakeNews Media, not the media or
press, as Trump had repeatedly stated - most clearly at the CPAC speech past
week.

Misrepresenting facts purposely or out of negligence is deception.

~~~
kukx
There is a certain flaw in your reasoning - just because Trump said it, it
does not make it true. Besides the article is not about fake news. It
discusses constant press attacks on Trump and his subsequent counter-attacks
in the context of their own benefits.

~~~
lp001
Appreciate that view but beg to disagree, as it is about what Trump said and
he is clearly falsely quoted in that it is inferred that he declared war with
the press/media. I can find no such evidence.

